# Deal for members of this forum at PJ's Square One



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

Last week I finally signed on here because I had heard from a few customers that my name was mentioned. I told all of you that we have been improving our fish room and I want to have you see it so I'm going to set up a special for everyone that comes to see me and mentions this site. So today I will give a minimum of %10 on all live stock that isn't already on sale. If I know that our margin is higher on an item I'll mark it down some more. Just ask for Brent.

Brent.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome Brent! Thank you for being so kind :3


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Never been to PJS1, but now I will definitely make a trip over. 

You're awesome


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

wow thanks this sounds great


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds great...we wer eplanning a visit this afternoon anyway!!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Brent, nice to see you around. How's your tank? Any news on my Blue platy?


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Brent

thanks for the offer.
Have you resolvred the issue with the substrate in the Discus tank?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

SOUPNAZZI said:


> Hi Brent
> 
> thanks for the offer.
> Have you resolvred the issue with the substrate in the Discus tank?


What was the issue with the substrate?


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

It was creating these red blotching deposits on the aquarium glass.
Then Brent noticed Algea growing from it..

The Discus in the tank was losing color..


----------

